# First tombstone of 2009



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

This was my half of the North Texas Make/Take project - I say _half_ because my better half Jaybo did all the motor work for the peeper skull....

It is 4 inches thick, built out of 1/2" foam sheets (UGH!) and is 34" tall.














































And our video of the peeper in action:
Halloween :: May17012.flv video by mydawnie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid345.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid345.photobucket.com/albums/p390/mydawnie/Halloween/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@p390/mydawnie/Halloween/May17012

Thanks to DaveintheGrave for the awesome tutorial, and Big thanks to Spideranne (our awesome M/T hostess!), Haunted Bayou, Jaybo, and Dark Lore - yall are the best Make/Take buddies ever! Hope to see more HF members at future make/takes!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good job, Ms Dixie! I love the peeper tombstones - Spooky1 and I are going to try putting one together this year.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

WOW!
That's GREAT!
The detail in the stone is awesome! And the peeper guy is awesome!
Great job Dixie!
.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet tombstone and peeper effect! You both teamed up and made a great prop! Nice Job!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is one of the most beautiful stones I have ever seen. Very nice detail work. What did you use to carve your inscription? Very pretty.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks awesome! Yeah I used to live in Az. I could never find the thick stuff.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, very much. It's nice to be able to show it to folks in May that aren't looking at me like, "Do you KNOW how long it is til Halloween?!?!" hahaha

Just Whisper, what a lovely compliment, thank you very much. As for the carving on the front, I usually use a Dremel, but for this one, I picked a font that could have been written with a Bic Pen, it was so thin - so I carved it entirely with an Xacto Blade. Not my favorite thing to do after a couple of hours, but the end result is just something I cant get rock solid, even with my needle tip on the Dremel.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really great Dixie. Well worth the time you put into it


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, I just realized that I cut the last part of my original post off somehow.... it said something to the effect of, 

Thanks to DaveintheGrave for such a great tutorial and awesome prop, and thanks to Spideranne (our awesome hostess!), Haunted Bayou, Jaybo and DarkLore - the best make/take buddies around... hoping to get to see some more faces at our next DFW area make/take!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME job Dixie! Looks wonderful, a very great looking tombstone! Love the peeper too!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks great all put together. And the tombstone really is a work of art.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing ROCKS! Really nice work. A peeper is on my short list for this year and I'll be glad if mine turns out half as nice! Great job Dixie!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The tombstone is beautiful. It is so detailed and the colors are fantastic.
Thanks for the tips on painting.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a really great stone Dixie.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Well done, Dixie! Being a Poe fan, the inscription really got my attention - excellent detailing. Good job on the peeper, I wasn't expecting him to pop up.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

First rate job...awesome addition to your display!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I adore the inscription!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job - amazing attention to detail on the tombstone.


----------



## KimilyTheStrange (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm love'n it!! Have always loved the Annabelle Lee poem.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks all, so very much. It has always been my most favorite poem, written by one of my favorite writers.

For all you Annabel Lee/Poe fans, an interesting bit of trivia on this piece - the birth and death dates listed belong to Virginia Clemm Poe, his first wife that died, and the one that *I* think the poem was written about - even though it was his last complete poem.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Absoultly beautiful!The detail work is amazing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had to memorize that poem for an English class. I already knew most of it before it was assigned.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Awesome tombstone!! I love the inscription and the overall weathering. The popper is the icing on the cake! Great job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! That's really great!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome job Dixie!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I've said it before elsewhere, but I gotta say it again - I LOVE this tombstone!


----------

